# iPod Interface - Blitzsafe or USASpec



## rsfnatik (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm looking for an interface that will handle charging but *not* disable the iPod display/controls. So far, the Blitzsafe and USASpec are on my list. Any reason one would be better then other? The Blitzsafe is the cheaper option...
Thanks.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: iPod Interface - Blitzsafe or USASpec (rsfnatik)*

one vote for blitzsafe, i've used it 4 times in installations in my cars as well as my friends, no problems ever.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

Blitzsafe


----------



## infantrytroop22 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (feuerdog)*

Anyone have the Blitzsafe that connects in the trunk? I think it's this one http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
If so, how is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (infantrytroop22)*

Connect behind the radio its too easy no to.


----------



## rsfnatik (Mar 1, 2004)

^ absolutely...


----------

